# This time in Australia last year



## devonwoody (14 Nov 2007)

For those forum members that are interested I have nearly six months of photographs taken whilst Janet & I were on holiday in Australia last year.

Your reponse is not expected but I will know if interest is around by viewing numbers of thread.

1. Jackarandah trees in flower.







2. Sydney harbour residential area. (quite expensive)






See yeah.


----------



## devonwoody (15 Nov 2007)

3, The crimson Rosella






4.
The sulphur crested parrot. (lining up waiting for the wife to feed from the balcony handrail, at the family home of Wongo ubeaut forum member)






5. The kookaburra (or alarm clock)






6. A scene from the Royal National Pk, Sydney. Bundeena.






See yeah.


----------



## Travis Byrne (15 Nov 2007)

Photos are always better when shared.  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tenpin (15 Nov 2007)

nice photos

was lucky enough to go to Sydney and Gold Coast for the millenium.
Spent new years eve in a restaurant in The Rocks next to the opera house....

lovely people, lovely climate, great scenery.....wish i was back there........

Thanks for rekindeling my memories........


Nick


----------



## TonyW (15 Nov 2007)

Very nice photos DW - makes me want to go and see for myself  

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## devonwoody (16 Nov 2007)

7, Very socialable wild parrot who played hide and seek with us.






8. One of many waterside homes in Sydney suburbs, (most probably 10,000 situated thus)






9. Sun bathing, a very regular pastime in Oz.






See yeah


----------



## Calpol (16 Nov 2007)

Those are snazzy pictures Mr. Woody! One of t'other forums I'm on has a _Picture Of The Day_ thread and it's one of the best topics on the forum! Maybe worth trying it out on here?


----------



## RobertMP (16 Nov 2007)

Good pictures 

Speaking as a mod on a photography forum I can see you have thought about composition in these. If you resized them yourself rather than photobucket then you should sharpen them again as the resizing makes them softer.

Australia is somewhere we intend to visit within the next year or two.


----------



## devonwoody (16 Nov 2007)

Please explain further Robert.
I resize in psp9 to 8x6 at 76dpi,(most pics were taken set @ 1m) (there were1800 pics on that last trip) and then use export set to around 70.000kbs.
I occassionly use clarify.
What is photobucket doing?


----------



## RobertMP (16 Nov 2007)

I don't use PSP much but I have v8. The 76 dpi thing is meaningless as it is only 'how to display' information that nothing actually uses. Likewise the measurements thing - a printer could take notice of it but probably will not.

When you resize for web display all you need consider is how many pixels across the image will be. Around 600 pixels is reasonable. Then you need to sharpen the picture again once you have resized it with unsharp mask. (on v8 it is adjust>sharpness>Unsharp mask) How much will vary and is down to judgement. Finally save as jpg and change the quality setting to get the file size you want. (the export thing you mention may well do that but I've never used it)

I have sharpened one of your pictures





and this is your original





edit.
Oh and back to your question  This picture is 575 pixels wide. If you uploaded 575 pixels wide then photbucket isn't doing anything. If you uploaded larger and photobox is providing a small version then it may be causing the softening effect.


----------



## devonwoody (17 Nov 2007)

Thanks Robert, I can see the improvement, I will spend some time before I put in tonights pics.

BTW, which photography forum do you moderate?


----------



## White House Workshop (17 Nov 2007)

Talking of the coast, here's one from the national park south of Sydney looking south along the coast.


----------



## RobertMP (17 Nov 2007)

devonwoody":k20qv7qj said:


> Thanks Robert, I can see the improvement, I will spend some time before I put in tonights pics.
> 
> BTW, which photography forum do you moderate?



http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/ I'm RobertP there. It is much busier than here but equally helpful. And like here people range from pro to beginner.


----------



## devonwoody (17 Nov 2007)

I hope viewers are not fazed by all the blue skies.

10. Another property view in Pitt Water Less expensive perhaps?(also using the technique recommended by RopertP)






11. Swinging the camera around 180 degrees (unable to arrange better composition) A golf course next to the Pitt Water inlet.






12. An evening shot of Sydney city. (without the bridge and opera house in sight)






See yeah


----------



## devonwoody (18 Nov 2007)

13 OK. here's my version of Bondi Beach, (a calm day) but still plenty of surfers about as always on the east coast of all Australia. 






14. A small marina in Ku-Ring-Gai Nt.Pk. (north of Sydney) 






15. A personal photo, but to me a very pleasant time but an amusing pic.


----------



## devonwoody (19 Nov 2007)

16. For those that like it rough but bright.
Almost to the Queensland border.






17. Whale Beach, N. Sydney, with homes right down to the oceans edge.






18. A 7lbs. Snapper caught from the rocky point of previous picture.


----------



## woodbloke (19 Nov 2007)

DW - here's a little teaser for you, to get the grey matter circulating on this foul November day. Where is this?...same ocean.






Give you a clue...the lady in question has been in the news very recently - Rob


----------



## devonwoody (19 Nov 2007)

Well the Falklands are in the South Atlantic, So we must be in the South Pacific, New Zealand if we are not talking Australia?


----------



## woodbloke (19 Nov 2007)

DW - here's another little clue...any better?






What about now?...a slightly different shot of the same beach, this one tho' not taken by me...Iwas only 1 at the time :roll: :wink: :lol: - Rob


----------



## devonwoody (19 Nov 2007)

Is that the Australian swimming champion?

We only get the newspapers these days once a week at the weekend for the TV page, so rely on upto the minute topics from Roger and others.


----------



## woodbloke (19 Nov 2007)

DW wrote:


> Is that the Australian swimming champion?


DW - another clue for you...it's not Australia but it is the Pacific Ocean. Come on DW, you know you can do it.... but where is it?  - Rob


----------



## devonwoody (19 Nov 2007)

Well it doesn't look as nice as Australia.

So how about Hawaii?


----------



## woodbloke (19 Nov 2007)

devonwoody":3kbmt82n said:


> Well it doesn't look as nice as Australia.
> 
> So how about Hawaii?



Spot on DW...and Hawaii is *definitely* a rather pleasant place to visit :wink:...do they have these in Oz? - Rob


----------



## devonwoody (19 Nov 2007)

Please dont tempt me Woodbloke, I've got at least 600 pics. of Hawaii!


----------



## woodbloke (19 Nov 2007)

devonwoody":2kszmid7 said:


> Please dont tempt me Woodbloke, I've got at least 600 pics. of Hawaii!



We're not going to see all them are we DW? 8-[ 8-[ - Rob


----------



## devonwoody (19 Nov 2007)

One of the reasons I take a lot of pictures is that I use them for another hobby of mine, painting. This weather recently has not been such that I have wanted to go out the the workshop (draughty and cold) so here a painting done today using pic.number 17 above.

Whale Beach Painting.


----------



## devonwoody (20 Nov 2007)

19 Lorikeets, These birds are as common as our sparrows in N.S.W residential areas






20 Looking south of Sydney in the area White House picture was posted the other day. You can possibly see a new coastal road constructed which the Australians are rightly very proud. (constructed over the ocean)
So we will say looking at Wollongong.






21. Cool water on a hot day.


----------



## devonwoody (21 Nov 2007)

21. Coastal erosion just North of Bondi, There is a large amount of erosion along the South and East coast of Australia, or the opposite there is low lying terrain just above sea level similar to Romney Marshes on the Sout coast of Englang. 






22, Marouba Beach, Botany Bay is just over that headland at the horizon where I believe many of the first European immigrants were landed 






23. Back into the Sydney suburb. Did some plein air painting in this locality.


----------



## devonwoody (22 Nov 2007)

25. How would you like to have this parked at the bottom of your garden, Sydney waterside home.






26 Lane Cove a Sydney 1925 housing estate






27. Lane Cove 1920's high street shopping area.






28. Pavement Dining at the shopping centre above, crowded everyday and difficult to get a table.


----------



## devonwoody (23 Nov 2007)

28 After yesterdays 1930 housing, looking at 1980's Castlecrag suburb.






29 A Sydney ferry, one of the main forms of public transport used by Sydonians. They go to the harbour next to the Opera House/Bridge.
Also the residences on the far side is typical of many Sydney suburbs,






30 another Castlecrag residence close up;.






31, The Governors home. Kirribilli, oposite the Opera House






32 Together with his neighbour the Prime Ministers Home.


----------



## devonwoody (24 Nov 2007)

33 A place called Drake,NSW population around 300. So if you are interested in doing a reno, should be a good buy.






34. Facing the opposite direction 180 degrees is this nice quite home.






35. If you turn 90 degrees from the first shot, you see this smaller home, note water tank, because there would not be any mains, apart frjom elec.






36. Into Ned Kelly (Think Robin Hood) country here (Victoria) . This is most probably an original early 20th century homestead.






37. A more modern mountain home on the same plot. (Victoria)






38. Back in NSW, Bangalow, a country town. (Equivalent in the UK would be something like Witney, Oxon)






39. Our typical breakfast table,


----------



## devonwoody (25 Nov 2007)

Lunch time in Oz. It is too hot for the traditional English roast in the summertime, so it was steaks, steaks, steaks.

40.





41.





42,





43. And to give you an idea of Aussie prices. $2.50 to the £.






.


----------



## devonwoody (26 Nov 2007)

44, modern living in Sydney city centre.






45. With modern city transport.






46.and Pitt Street (the equivalent of Oxford St) pedastrianised as well.


----------



## devonwoody (27 Nov 2007)

47, Coogee, too rough for swimming but sunshine and an ocean breeze.






48. Whale Beach, although this lot couldn't stay out of the water.






49. Whale Beach again, another day, looking into the coastline.


----------



## wizer (27 Nov 2007)

excuse me while I weep at my desk....


----------



## devonwoody (28 Nov 2007)

When Janet was recuperating in a rehab. hospital (after an accident) an invitation was given to visit when able to the home of another inpatient.

50 The home on a golf course at Port Macquarie. N.S.W.






51. Couldn't afford to purchase one of these stones, nor would luggage allowance be sufficient.






52. Photograph taken from the grounds of an historic jail.






53. The beach available to prisoners.


----------



## devonwoody (29 Nov 2007)

After taking leave of our friends at the Golf course we drove further north up the state and stayed a couple of nights at an Australian beach camp site and booked a cabin, (cost high season) £24 per night (slept 6)

55Rented cabin at S.W.Rocks. N.S.W.






56 The beach view directly opposite the cabin viewing north.






57. The same site viewing east with campers


----------



## devonwoody (30 Nov 2007)

Still in the vicinity of the last set of pics, but it is a shame that this beach is classed as hazadous for swimming. Nat Head.


58 Nat Head area






59. The same beach as above.






60. The other side of Nat Head looking south, I can spot around two sunbathers on beach about 2 miles down the dunes.


----------



## devonwoody (1 Dec 2007)

Still at the Nat Head point.

61 Picnic tables which are in abundance all along the coastlines of Australia but this one has some of the most spectacular beach views.






62 This is one of the views, (the dangerous beach photo (no.58 was just around the headland.)






63 And again.






64. Going in close with the telephoto lens (to the beach)


----------



## devonwoody (3 Dec 2007)

This point also had a lighthouse

65 Nat Head Lighthouse.






Back to the camp site a squall had come in.

66. Beach at S.W.Rocks.






By evening time all had calmed down 

67 An Australian sunset at S.W.Rocks.


----------



## devonwoody (3 Dec 2007)

With reference to the last photograph 67 Sunset at S.W.Rocks, I have done some heavy manipulating in preparation for doing a watercolour painting and thought you might like to see the result.

68. Sunset at S.W.Rocks, manipulated.


----------



## devonwoody (3 Dec 2007)

The watercolour painting in progress today.


















above picture substituted paint now dry and colours stronger.


----------



## devonwoody (4 Dec 2007)

The entrance to the camp site is shewn because this is typical of these sites in Oz. They are part of the community and need not be controlled and sited at isolated parts.

68 Site entrance S.W.Rocks.






69. You dont need a monster camping van to be in the swim either.






70. And if you really are fit and want to do it on the cheap.


----------



## devonwoody (5 Dec 2007)

Still this this time last year.

71 my watercolour of a surfer in Oz.






72, An oil painting, Batemans Bay. N.S.W. (painted whilst in Oz.






73. Acrylic paintings by June (table mat) Dinner time at mine hosts, Vince & June.


----------



## devonwoody (6 Dec 2007)

Did I ever tell you we hired a car (bargain on wheels available countrywide) that was 17 years old, Lancer Mitubishi. No problems did 10k. $650 per month unlimited all in. Thats about £10 per day. 

74. Mitubishi Lancer. Automatic/with air conditioning.






75, They moor their boats at the bottom of the garden in Sydney.






76 boat moorings.







77. Evening shot 7pm still shooting from private residential plots


----------



## devonwoody (7 Dec 2007)

Final day of picture posting of this thread.

78. Oil painting of Sydney City from Greenwich suburb.






79. This picture shows the entrance to Sydney Harbour (right of picture)
but eventually evoles in to a metropolis.






80 the Sydney Harbour view, 






81. The final few days were spent in the state of Victoria but had been seriously hit by forest fires. Tomeli.






82. Mansfield area vic. They say they had not had any serious rain in the previous three years. Everything is dry and a 40 mile resevoir was down to around 3 miles. (recovering the last 3 months)






83. Final photograph taken for us with Australian forum member Woodborer and his wife.






Thanks for looking and hope some of the pictures you found were of interest and to others recalled their own memories of Australia


----------



## motownmartin (7 Dec 2007)

Thanks for posting these photo's John, I for one have thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## wizer (7 Dec 2007)

yes painful as it was, I loved seeing your pics and only hope to visit that country at least once in my life.


----------



## devonwoody (7 Dec 2007)

WiZeR":meas7a6h said:


> yes painful as it was, I loved seeing your pics and only hope to visit that country at least once in my life.



It took me precisely 50 years to get there, 50 years ago I cancelled a ticket to Oz.


----------

